# Smoking tube questions



## SaintBBQ (Dec 10, 2022)

How do you cut off a smoke tube (i.e. snuff it when you want to put it out if all done cooking?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2022)

You can dump out the pellets onto a metal tray or pan and separate the burnin pellets from the non burning pellets. I usually just let mine continue to burn and burn itself out.


----------



## tbern (Dec 10, 2022)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can dump out the pellets onto a metal tray or pan and separate the burnin pellets from the non burning pellets. I usually just let mine continue to burn and burn itself out.


So funny, exactly what I was just typing!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

Yup! 

 dirtsailor2003
 got ya covered.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)

Probably 25 cents worth of pellets.......let em burn lol


----------



## normanaj (Dec 10, 2022)

Over time you'll figure out the exact amount you'll need for any particular cook and there will be little to nothing left.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Over time you'll figure out the exact amount you'll need for any particular cook and there will be little to nothing left.


Hasn't happened to me yet! What is your superpower? J/K!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> What is your superpower?


He's a Painter . They can tell how much they need in a glance !


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Dec 10, 2022)

I pour some some of the beer I'm drinkin on it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> I pour some some of the beer I'm drinkin on it


Blasphemy!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 10, 2022)

My 6" tube hold 2 hours worth, normally that is all I need. If I want to add some smoke flavor to what I'm grilling, then just fill it half and let it burn out. I have honestly never tried to put pellets out but the beer idea would work.


----------



## DougE (Dec 10, 2022)

For what little bit of pellets or dust that's left, if there is any, just gets dumped out in the gravel drive in front of the barn.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 10, 2022)

I use a retired aluminum stove top pan to dump the leftover pellets into.  The hot pellets, what there is, go out pretty fast.  Very easy.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 11, 2022)

SaintBBQ said:


> How do you cut off a smoke tube (i.e. snuff it when you want to put it out if all done cooking?


I just shake mine  little to seperate the burning pellets or let it burn out. It's about the only good use for pellets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2022)

I stop the AMNPS by separating the burned from the unburned.
When I was young my tube would burn out pretty quick, but learned to control it.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2023)

Bearcarver said:


> I stop the AMNPS by separating the burned from the unburned.
> When I was young my tube would burn out pretty quick, but learned to control it.
> 
> Bear



Bwahahahaha!

Case


----------

